# Tip of the Day — 100% Hit Rate & 430% Profit So Far



## PoliadmiScarlet (Dec 3, 2022)

I’m eying at US vs Netherlands (10am EST) US WIN, $151

Coming back after predicting Korea’s longshot win yesterday against Portugal.







US vs Netherlands — It’s the first game of knock-out stage, and in my opinion, this is a match between one that is overrated (Netherlands), and the other who’s underrated (US). Although the odds of Netherlands are the favorite everywhere, we simply shouldn’t underestimate what US national team has shown during the group stage. This team is young, powerful, and full of potentials.

Even a betting AI says that Netherlands is favored to win, but the difference is sort of slim. I’d shoot for a slight long shot with a higher return.


----------



## dermietol (Dec 3, 2022)

Needed this sort of an assurance


----------

